# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Fizike: Si te gjej dendesine e ajrit ne dhomen time?

## vaalmir

Pershendetje, jam nje nxenes ne shkolle te mesme.. me duhet nje ndihme per nje detyre nga lenda e fizikes.
Pyetja eshte keshtu: 
Percakto masen e pergjithshme te dendesise se  ajrit ne dhomen tuaj ?

Kush din sadopak ndihme ne zgjidhjen e kesaj detyre, urgjentisht ju lutem te me ndihmoni sepse e kam detyr vleresuese?  
FALEMINDERIT..

----------


## Jack Watson

Masen e dendesise se ajrit?!

----------


## vaalmir

po Masen e dendesise se ajrit ..

----------


## Jack Watson

S'te ndihmoj dot lol, sepse pyetja s'ka kuptim llogjik.

----------


## vaalmir

okeej keshtu e kam pyetjen, por nese mundesh te me ndihmosh te gjej dendesine e ajrit ne dhomen time ? mendoj qe ka logjik kjoo

----------


## Jack Watson

> okeej keshtu e kam pyetjen, por nese mundesh te me ndihmosh te gjej dendesine e ajrit ne dhomen time ? mendoj qe ka logjik kjoo


Shife ca ke shkruj me lart, ke thënë "kërkoj masën e dendësisë së ajrit" që ka ndryshim nga kjo që ke thenë tani "dendësinë e ajrit në dhomën time".

Mbase të ndihmon kjo formulë:

D=M / V

D- dëndësia
M- Masa 
V - Vëllimi ( i dhomës).

Nëse di të paktën dy nga parametrat e mësipërm, gjej edhe të tretin.

----------


## vaalmir

e kam dobesi lenden e Fizikes, per gjetjen e mases dhe te vellimit vetem di qe per te gjetur vellimin duhet te maten disa nga parametrat e dhomes :S me ndihmo te lutem si te gjej masen dhe vellimin ??

----------


## Jack Watson

> e kam dobesi lenden e Fizikes, per gjetjen e mases dhe te vellimit vetem di qe per te gjetur vellimin duhet te maten disa nga parametrat e dhomes :S me ndihmo te lutem si te gjej masen dhe vellimin ??


Lol, për vëllimin mat gjatësinë, gjerësinë dhe lartësinë e dhomës. Ndërsa masën (e ajrit) se di si mund gjesh, se ka kohë që e kam mbaru fizikën  :arushi: , ndoshta ka lidhje me masë molare, kanë qenë ca formula po s'më kujtohen.

----------


## mia@

Nuk ke liber fizike ti ?

----------


## vaalmir

> Lol, për vëllimin mat gjatësinë, gjerësinë dhe lartësinë e dhomës. Ndërsa masën (e ajrit) se di si mund gjesh, se ka kohë që e kam mbaru fizikën , ndoshta ka lidhje me masë molare, kanë qenë ca formula po s'më kujtohen.





Te faleminderit shume : gjatesina e dhomes po e marr qe eshte 5m, gjeresia 4m dhe lartesia 2.5m

Di qe rezultati i vellimit te dhomes duhet te jete i shprehur ne litra :S apo jam gabim?
Nuk e kam idene si te veproj..si te arrij deri tek rezultati.

----------


## vaalmir

JU LUTEM SHUME: deri neser pasdite kush mundet te me gjeje nje rezultat per çfaredo permasash te dhomes apo çfaredo dhome, te me gjeje dendesine e ajrit ne ate dhome, do te me ndihmonte shume.. Faleminderit

----------


## rrogozhinsi

o shoku ku e ke gjet kete ushtrim ti?mund ta shoh dhe mund te ndihmoj nese me tregon se ku e ke gjet ushtrimin

----------


## vaalmir

E kam detyre drejtperdrejt nga profesori, nuk eshte ne ndonje liber ndoshta mund te jete mirepo une e kam detyren e dhene nga profesori.

----------


## flag

Unë dhe fizika kemi qenë armiq te perbetuar prandaj nuk mundem te ju ndihmoj por gjeta disa lidhje ku eshte shtruar e njejta pyetje. Shpresoj se kuptoni anglisht.

Linku 1


Linku 2

Kjo me poshte jan rezultatet nga google qe e bera me te njejten pyetje si tuajen.

Linku 3

Me respekt
Flag

----------


## flag

* At sea level, a cubic meter of air has a mass of about 1.3 kilograms. The actual amount varies
with humidity and altitude and is somewhat lower as moisture levels and elevation increase.
The mass/volume ratio of 1.3 kg/m3 is the density of air. For any substance, density is a
measure of how much matter is contained in a certain amount of space. Because air is a
mixture of gases, it is much less dense than solids and liquids.
* If you know the volume of the room, you can determine the total mass of air in the room by
using the simple formula M = D x V, or mass equals density times volume.
* Recall that the volume of a box-shaped room (a “rectangular solid”) is equal to length times
width times height, or V = L x W x H.
Procedure
1. Use a meter stick to determine the three dimensions of your classroom to the nearest tenth
of a meter (0.1m). If your room is not rectangular, break it down into smaller rectangular
solids and add the parts together to get the total volume.
Length, L __________ m Width, W __________ m Height, H __________ m
2. Calculate the room volume: V = L x W x H = __________ m3
3. Find the total mass of air: M = D x V = (1.3 kg/m3 ) x ( __________ m3 ) = __________ kg




> Me fjalë tjera nese dimensionet e dhomes janë, psh: 5 x 4 x 2.5 = 50
> Gjatesia, *GJA* __5__ m      Gjerësia, *GJE* ___4__ m       Lartesia,* L* __2.5___ m
> Vëllimi i Dhomes: *V* = *GJA* x *GJE* x *L* = _50__ m3
> Masa totale e ajrit: *M* = *D* x *V* = (1.3 kg/m3 ) x ( _50__ m3 ) = _65__ kg


Shpresoj se te ka ndihmuar kjo.
Me respekt
Flag

P.S Edhe kete e gjeta ne nje webfaqe se sa per mua kishe me deshtuar provimin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## flag

> JU LUTEM SHUME: deri neser pasdite kush mundet te me gjeje nje rezultat per çfaredo permasash te dhomes apo çfaredo dhome, te me gjeje dendesine e ajrit ne ate dhome, do te me ndihmonte shume.. Faleminderit


Na trego cfare bere me provimin, e kalove apo jo?

----------


## gezim.q

ju lutem me ndihmoni ne detyren  e fizikes  
detyra eshte kjo

v  6km/h
v2  3km/h
Vm ?   

ju lutem me ndihmoni sepse eshte detyre me vlersim

----------

